# Fluval Plant 3.0 getting really hot



## Surya (18 Aug 2018)

Hi, sorry if this is in the wrong place. I've just got a Fluval Plant 3.0 (the 59W 48-60 inch version) for my Fluval Roma 240 tank. It's brilliant but I'm a bit concerned about how hot the top of the light gets - not quite too hot to touch but not far off. Is this normal? I have it a little under full intensity, maybe 80%, but don't want to keep reducing it as surely it should be designed to run safely at its maximum. It doesn't seem to affect the temperature of the water or cause any other problems. 

I'd just like to know if this is a) normal, b) if it is anything to be concerned about long-term, and c) if I should be doing anything about it. 

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## david watson (24 Aug 2018)

depending on where you purchased it i would be taking it to them and seeing if they can replace under warranty, at least then if there is an issue there is a log of you bringing it to their attention sooner rather than later (emails work well as there is no disputing it happened) some places iv'e purchased from sent said items away to be checked free of charge just in case.

hope this helps 
Dave


----------



## oscarlloydjohn (24 Aug 2018)

I don't use a Fluval LED, but my Dennerle LED gets almost too hot to touch at full power, and it works fine. It has a built in heatsink as obviously the LEDs put out some heat. Other LEDs I have looked at also get quite hot and have heatsinks.


----------



## Surya (24 Aug 2018)

Many thanks both. Oscar that is reassuring. I emailed Fluval and they gave the same explanation i.e. that they are high power LEDs and it is normal for them to get hot. I'll keep the email just in case but for now I'm using the simple solution of just not touching the light  I am using it on the pre-set "planted tank" setting now on the assumption that if it is designed to work at that level as standard, it should be OK.


----------



## HiNtZ (25 Aug 2018)

Come touch the heatsinks on my custom setup, or the lens of my Kessil - I swear I could a light a fag off it.


----------



## Surya (25 Aug 2018)

HiNtZ said:


> Come touch the heatsinks on my custom setup, or the lens of my Kessil - I swear I could a light a fag off it.



That made me laugh. I am officially reassured now.


----------



## rebel (26 Aug 2018)

If you have a thermometer it would be interesting to know the heatsink temperature.

infrared thermometer like this one could measure it. Otherwise put a cup of water on to of the heatsink and measure the water.

https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/wpIAAOSwe3FZphu1/s-l1600.jpg


----------



## Surya (26 Aug 2018)

Oh I do have an infrared one for my kid. Will dig it out.


----------



## HiNtZ (26 Aug 2018)

Surya said:


> That made me laugh. I am officially reassured now.



Generally if things are too hot, LEDs would be dying too. Obviously lighting a fag is a bit of an exaggeration to say the least, but they do run hot - especially on compact units.


----------

